# [Recruiting] Harry Potter-style d20 Modern



## Arani Korden (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm planning on starting a d20 Modern game set in a Hogwarts-like magical school.  The game would be set in the _Urban Arcana_ setting rather than the universe of the Harry Potter books, but would try to recreate the flavor of the Potter books without necessarily recreating the exact details.  I'm actually looking for three different levels of player involvement.

4-6 main cast: These are your basic PCs.  They'll be the heroes of the story, and the ones that have the actual adventure.  The main cast will be created as first level d20 Modern characters; I'm hopuing for one character from a non (or part) human race, but I'd like all the others to be humans.  I will be using the _Urban Arcana_ distinction between normal and Shadowkind humans as a parallel to Rowling's distinction between Muggle-born students and those from Wizarding families.  If you're interested in a main cast role, please post stating your interest and if possible a character concept.  Full character creation details will be posted once I have a main cast.

An indeterminate number of supporting cast:  Since this game will be taking place in a fixed locale with a definite social climate, I'd like to try having casual players take the part of some of the supporting cast.  These would be other students attending the same school; the supporting cast would be able to mingle and socialize with the main cast, but not take part in the adventure itself; they also wouldn't be tied to any particualr schedule; if you're in the supporting cast, one post every two months is fine.  More often is fine as well.  If you are interested in a supporting cast gig at any time, just post a character concept in this thread, and once it's approved by the GM (me), feel free to hang out at the school.  be warned that the GM reserves the right to kill off supporting cast members to show how the monster works.  (But I'd probably seek permission via e-mail first.)

Occasional guest stars:  I'd like to occasionally delegate important NPCs to guest players, whether it's having someone play a Professor at the school who needs to give the main cast an important clue, or having someone else run the monster for a combat.  I'll post here when there are vacancies for guest stars; interested parties should reply to me via e-mail.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2003)

I am very interested in this game as I said in the other thread.  The character I am looking to play is a human girl with a bit of fey blood in her family tree a generation back.  The fey blood wouldn't have any stat effects, it does however cause her to be "small boned" and even more petite then a usual girl, it gives her her Sidhe(fairy) Scarlet hair color (Red with Black highlights, sort of the coloration of the sorceror's stone in the movie), her lilac colored eyes, and makes her a little more innately magical (The wild talent feat with 0-level power, daze)

Her father, and pretty much her family line going back pretty far are mostly all the equivalent of Aurors, so she has a lot to live up to.  Both her mother and father are mages, though he is half fey.  She is a free spirit, emotionally, not too wraped up in the rules, but is a good person, sort of a female version of Harry, minus the scar and the Voldemort thing.  Her family follows a few Faye traditions, such as a daughter's family is her Fathers first name preceeded by the prefix Nic which means daughter of, so she is Tamalyn NicEssus, until she does something noteworthy, and then the prefix will be removed and she will simply be Tamalyn Essus.  The family also follows the traditon of Faye honor, they will not break a promise even if to fufill it means their death, though they watch what they say fairly closely lest their words be taken for a promise.

So what do you think, would this fit your game concept or or not?


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, I'm not exacly HP's biggest fan, so I don't feel I should take a main spot away from someone who would perhaps enjoy it more.

OTOH, I'm quite happy to play a supporting character (Like "Schoolboy #7") or a guest.  I'll get some sort of character by Tuesday at the latest.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 29, 2003)

Shalimar, you're down for a main role.  There are a couple of interesting mechanical things we could do with your character background, but we'll get to that when we get to character creation.  And since the character is mostly human, I'll leave the non-human slot open.

Sixchan, you're in as a supporting cast member once you have a concept posted.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2003)

If it's possible, I'd be very happy to play an half-giant boy, who managed to get admitted in the school thanks to his force of will rather than magical talent. In fact he probably can't cast spells well like his friends ('If only this wand was a little bigger...') but he could ace Herbology, Potions or Care of Magical Creatures. I see him as an outgoing guy, always willing to help others with their potions or the likes, always trying to be accepted for what he is, hiding his melancholy and loneliness behind a mask of cheerfulness and jokes. In fact he had really few true friends because the other boys always feared him or looked down on him. Assuming the other players are friendly to him, he'd do everything he can to protect them, but he should be very careful about the rules, because not everybody likes his presencs in the school and every infraction could be used as a pretext to expel him.

Would you like him?


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

Hmm...In my mind, I see...Johnathan Napier, a third year Student with a knack for minor telekenesis (far hand as a wild talent), thanks to simple Psionic powers.  A timid child, he nevertheless seems to know so much about the school and it's inhabitants that some swear he must sometimes be in two places at once.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *If it's possible, I'd be very happy to play an half-giant boy, who managed to get admitted in the school thanks to his force of will rather than magical talent. *




The half-giant part would be tricky (no half-giants as such in Urban Arcana.)  I really like the concept, though.  Can I interest you in a half-ogre or half-orc?

Sixchan, you're in.  One of the advantages of being supporting cast is that you don't have to be a first year.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *The half-giant part would be tricky (no half-giants as such in Urban Arcana.)  I really like the concept, though.  Can I interest you in a half-ogre or half-orc?*




Yeah I see no problem with them. I don't think stats are an issue, I'd only like him to be big 
I'll look for Urban Arcana though I'm afraid it hasn't been shipped in Italy yet. Can you tell me how those races apply to D20 Modern?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 29, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah I see no problem with them. I don't think stats are an issue, I'd only like him to be big
> I'll look for Urban Arcana though I'm afraid it hasn't been shipped in Italy yet. Can you tell me how those races apply to D20 Modern? *




The half-orc is almost identical to the D&D version.  The main differences are that they gain Archaic Weapon proficiency for free, and get a bonus feat at first level.  (All the non-humans in UA do.  They still have the lowered skill points, though.)

Half-ogres are slightly different from D&D versions that have appeared.  They're ECL +1 (so in a more combat oriented game I wouldn't even consider it), have two starting hit dice (but no skills to go along with them), some hefty stat bonuses, natural armor, etc.

Fully grown half-ogres run up to 8 feet tall.  Half-orcs aren't that big, but they're still bigger than most humans, and since they age more quickly than humans do you'd be especially big for your age.

In either case, the non-human slot is now filled.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2003)

Thanks. I think I'll be a rather big half-orc then


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2003)

Well, I have her stats worked out as much as I can, without knowing how we are doing abilities, or how we are doing wealth.  Once I know those two things I can buy her gear.

Out of curiosity, how are we doing the learning of spells?  Through feat selection I have her set up for the mage prestige class at 4th level despite being a fast hero who has none of the pre-reqs as class skills (Magical skills feat for Concentration, Craft(Chemical), spell craft, and use device; Hedge Wizard profession for Decipher script, Knowledge Arcane, and Research).  Getting the prestige class asap is good and all, but it also means we wont learn any spells between now and 4th level if that is how we are doing things.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 29, 2003)

BTW, if you like, I can probably help in the design of a few more NPCs, should you not get enough other supporting members.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2003)

You asked for us to make some NPC teachers for you, so here is one I wrote up, let me know what you think

Professor Nymphadora Tonks (I just love that name)
Fast 3, Intelligent 2, Mage 7; Level 12; Starting Occupation: Hedge Wizard; Age: 22; Gender: Female; Height: 5’6”; Eyes: Green; Hair: Black; Skin: Tanned ; Initiative: +3; Base Attack Bonus: +6 (melee +5, ranged +9); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 8+ 1d8+ 9d6; 43hp;Defense: 20; Flat Footed Defense: 17; Reputation: +5; Action Points: x; Wealth: +15; SV: Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +9;

Str 8, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 13.

Skills:
Concentration: 14/14
Craft (Chemical): 17/14
Decipher Script: 19/14
Diplomacy: 4/3 (bought cross class)
Escape Artist: 9/6
Knowledge (Arcane): 21/14
Knowledge (Popular Culture) 10/5
Knowledge (Streetwise) 10/6
Move Silently: 9/6
Profession (Teacher) 9/8
Research:19/14
Sense Motive: 8/5(bought cross class)
Spell Craft: 17/14
Use Magic Device: 9/6

Feats: Acrobatic, Atentive, Educated (Arcane, Pop. Culture), Eschew Materials, Magical Heritage, Magical Skills, Simple Weapons, Signature Spell, Signature Spell, Spell Mastery, Spell Mastery, Studious

Talents/Special Qualities: Evasion, Knowlege (Arcane) Savant, Uncanny Dodge, 

Languages:  English, French, Faye

Allegiances: Good, Students, Headmaster

FX Abilities:
-Spells per day: 4/5/4/3/1
-Light/ Mage Hand/Read Magic 1 x a day
-Ferret Familiar: (Alertness, Share spells, Empathic Link, Touch, Speak with Familiar)
-Talla the Ferret: 21 hp; (Improved Evasion, Share spells, Touch, Speak with Master, Speak with animals of its type)
-Scribe scrolls
-Brew potions
-Scribe Tatoo
-Spell Mastery: Dispel Magic, Feather Fall, Fireball, Hold Person, Invisibility, Knock, Magic Missile, Minor Globe of Invulnerability, Slow
-Combat Casting
-Signature spell: Magic Missile, Feather Fall

Gear:
Broom (High Quality)
Master Craft Crossbow +3 (made to fit her fore-arm)
Mastercraft Dagger 1d4-2+3 (etched with magic runes)
Arcane Library
Potion Kit (Chemical Kit)
Spell Book
Spell ingrediants (For rare spells that Eschew doesn't cover)

Appearance/Personality: Nymph is cool, there is just no other way to say it, she isn't stodgy or strict like the other more experienced teachers, yet she still manages to control her classes because she actually listens to them.  She is the most popular teacher, being fun to hang around with, her extra-curricular programs fill up with in an hour of the sign-up sheet being tacked onto the message board.  She tends to wear a black dragon-hide coat over a teal tunic, and black leggings, with black dragon-hide boots.  She has close cropped black hair, and green eyes, that always seem to be able to see right through every lie.

Background/History:  Nymphadora is rather young to hold the titles that she does, not only is she one of the youngest Aurors, she is the youngest female Auror in a few centuries.  She is also the newest, and youngest staff member working at the School of Witchcraft and Wizardry.  She teaches defense against the Dark Arts, being intimately experienced with the practical application of it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 29, 2003)

How old are we supposed to be? 11?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 29, 2003)

I think we are suppoused to be 11, that was just one of the NPCs that Arani asked for.  Level 12, It wasn't that hard to make her, so I can do more, I just would need to know a few subjects so I can focus the NPCs towards those areas, like taking skill emphasis in craft(chemicals) and not spending points on Knowledge Popular culture and Move silently.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jun 30, 2003)

I can't believe only the four of us are interested in this game so far!

I hope to grab a copy of Urban aracana soo so I can make NPCs too. Maybe if we did a list of the classes that would help.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

Its not terribly hard to create the npcs Lichtenhart, you don't even need Urban Arcana, as shown by the fact that I actually created one (I don't have it).

I wouldn't worry, I am pretty sure more people will join.

I think the next one I'll try is a dedicated/Acocalyte.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *How old are we supposed to be? 11?  *




11ish.  This school doesn't have the same hyper-efficient potential wizard detection system that Hogwarts does, so if someone wants to be a year or two older, that's fine.

Other stuff - Use Magic Device is my primary work around for spellcasting capability.  The school has a number of scrolls, wands, and other training devices handy - this means that students can cast spells, but there's still a chance of failure.  The Wild Talent feat is helpful, as well as Magical heritage and Divine heritage, if you want a character who's already mastered a little magic.

Nymphana looks good, and the more NPCs the merrier.  The Headmaster, Enchantment Master, and Groundskeeper positions are reserved, but other than that knock yourselves out.

The boards are always a bit slow on weekends.  And it's Origins this weekend, as well.  I think more people will pop up during the week.  Plus, it gives me more time to plan, which is always good.

Character creation - First level characters, 28 point buy.  For starting occupations, either the Hedge Wizard or Novitiate (which can be foundhere if you don't have the UA book,) or any of the Child backgrounds from the Second World Sourcebook (if you happen to own it.)  All characters must possess the Arcane Skills feat (which you can find at the link above.)  Even though Young Adult technically starts at 12, I'm letting 11 year olds slip under the net, so no stat penalties.  Keep in mind that social and investigative skills and feats will be more useful than combat ones.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

Tamalyn NicEssus (Shalimar)
Fast 1; Level One; Starting Occupation: Hedge Wizard; Age: 11; Gender: Female; Height: 4’3”; Eyes: Lilac; Hair: Red with Black Highlights(Sidhe Scarlet); Skin: Pale White; Initiative: +3; Base Attack Bonus: +0 (melee +0, ranged +3); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 8; Defense: 16; Flat Footed Defense: 13; Reputation: +0; Action Points: 5; Wealth: +11; SV: Fort +0, Ref +4, Will +1;

Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 12.

Skills:
Craft (Chemical): +6/4
Decipher Script: +6/4
Knowledge (Arcane): +6/4
Pilot: +6/3
Profession (Child of Essus) +2/1
Research: +6/4
Spell Craft: +6/4
Use Magic Device: +5/4

Feats: Arcane Skills, Divine Heritage, Magical Heritage, Simple Weapons,

Talents/Special Qualities: Evasion, 

Languages:  English, Faye, Goblin

Allegiances: Good, Essus

FX Abilities:
1/day: Cure minor wounds, Daze, Detect Magical Aura, Light, Magehand, Read Magic

Gear:
Minor purchases(all under Wealth Bonus):
-Backpack
-School Uniforms

Major purchases(DC 15+ or take 10 or twenty)
-Ring of Change-Self (Wealth Penalty -1d6+1) Wealth 7
-Broom 

Appearance/Personality: Tamalyn is positively tiny, even for a little girl, a gift of her Faye blood.  She has very fine Sidhe Scarlet hair that falls to her shoulders.  Her eyes are a shade that no ordinary human could have, though some humans have been known to wear lilac contact lenses, so it doesn’t draw too much attention.  Despite her delicate appearance, she is no weaker, or less healthy then any other child, she is however very swift and dexterous.  She is a free spirit, not setting much importance on rules or being organized, she is inherently good and rather friendly, so long as you put up with her whimsy she is a very good friend, though she can be a touch mischievous.  Her most treasured possesion is an old ornate  silver ring, with a ruby that is the same shade as her rather unique hair set in the middle, it was given to her by her grandfather, a Sidhe nobleman.  when she was younger it was too big for her despite its size changing capabilities, and so she wore it on a silver chain around her neck, now she wears it on her thumb.  She used to love watching her grandfather using it to change little things about his appearance at meals, and make her figure out what he had done.  Now that she is finally attending School he has given it to her for her very own.

Background/History:  Tamalyn’s family as far back as most people can remember, have almost entirely been Aurors, mages who hunt evil wizards and dangerous monsters, its just something that they all seem to end up doing, they don’t put pressure on any children, its just seems to turn out that way.  The family has been an unbroken string of male children going back at least a hundred years, Tamalyn is the first female child to be born into the family in 1 or maybe 2 centuries.  She is being heavily discouraged from the path of an Auror by her father because of the danger, but it goes in one ear and out the other, she do what she wants, she always has.  Her family follows a few Faye traditions, such as a daughter's family name is her Fathers first name preceded by the prefix Nic which means daughter of, so she is Tamalyn NicEssus, until she does something noteworthy, and then the prefix will be removed and she will simply be Tamalyn Essus. The family also follows the tradition of Faye honor, they will not break a promise even if to fulfill it means their death, though they watch what they say fairly closely lest their words be taken for a promise.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

What are we doing on wealth? Gear is the last thing I need to get, so its 2+2d4+1, what are we doing for the die roll?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *What are we doing on wealth? Gear is the last thing I need to get, so its 2+2d4+1, what are we doing for the die roll? *




I shall freak you out.  It's player choice - you decide what the result of the die roll is.  I figure family wealth is a big part of character background.  Just remember that you're buying gear for a _kid_, and I don't think there'll be any balance problems.

And no guns in school.   

By the way, at a glance I think your UMD is off by one - it should be based on your Charisma bonus, not Intelligence.  But I don't have the book with me, so i could be wrong.  I'll check in detail later.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

Starting Wealth Bonus 11 (ridiculously affluent family, there fortune comes from fairy treasure as well as their not insubstantial Family fortune)

Minor purchases(all under Wealth Bonus):
-Backpack
-School Uniforms


Major purchases(DC 15+ or take 10 or twenty)
Broom (If availible) DC? 
Mastercraft Dagger +2 (Family heirloom) DC 12, WB -1
Potions kit (Chemical kit) DC 16, WB -2

I don't suppouse you could give us the dcs for any little magical nick-nacks? small things, like a remember all, or a knife enchanted to open any lock?


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 30, 2003)

Need more guest stars/NPCs/Secondary Characters? I could play a recently-graduated Draconic teacher, who struggles to control the students.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2003)

Sounds like fun.  I'm interested in being a main character.  If you don't mind me reserving a spot, I won't get my PC figured out until Tuesday probably (Monday night is my pnp D&D game).


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *I don't suppouse you could give us the dcs for any little magical nick-nacks? small things, like a remember all, or a knife enchanted to open any lock? *




I'll see what I can come up with.  It should be fairly reasonable.  I'll also see about getting a price conversion for a Broom of Flying - the broomsticks are among the Potter nifties - gotta keep the brooms.

While I think about it, let's assume everyone is taking 10 all the time when purchasing equipment, just for simplicity's sake.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Need more guest stars/NPCs/Secondary Characters?*




Always.  I really want to give the sense of the school as a real place, and the best way I can see to do that is to have as many real people playing the inhabitants as possible.  I do require concepts to be approved by me first, but that's just to weed out grossly inappropriate stuff.  

*



			I could play a recently-graduated Draconic teacher, who struggles to control the students.
		
Click to expand...


*
That's Draconic as in the language, not the species, right?     Sounds good to me.  You're in as a supporting character.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *Sounds like fun.  I'm interested in being a main character.  If you don't mind me reserving a spot, I won't get my PC figured out until Tuesday probably (Monday night is my pnp D&D game). *




I'll save a spot.  But get a rough concept up ASAP, okay?

That puts the total at three main cast members (with up to three spots left to be filled) and two supporting (with unlimited potential open slots.)


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

> While I think about it, let's assume everyone is taking 10 all the time when purchasing equipment, just for simplicity's sake.




Meaning that everything you purchase, whether above or below your wealth bonus lowers your wealth bonus by 1?

I switched out my skills, to give me pilot +6, is that neccessary for the broom, or no?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Meaning that everything you purchase, whether above or below your wealth bonus lowers your wealth bonus by 1?*




Do the rule say that?  Shoot.  I'll give that section another read through and get back to you.


*



			I switched out my skills, to give me pilot +6, is that neccessary for the broom, or no?
		
Click to expand...


*
Yes it is.  If you want to do cool stuff, at least.  Pilot (Broom) can be used untrained, though.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

> Yes it is. If you want to do cool stuff, at least. Pilot (Broom) can be used untrained, though.




Goodie, then I'll keep it, another link to her spritelyness.


----------



## Sixchan (Jun 30, 2003)

Should we go for a Level per school year when creating characters? If so:

Johnathan Napiers, Smart 3
Starting Occupation: Novitiate

STR 8 (-1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 8 (-1)
INT 18 (+4)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 10 (0)

BAB: +1
Refl: +3
Fort: +0
Will: +3
Init: +4
HP: 6
Def: 13
AP: 5
Wlth: +8

Skills: (13)*4 = 52 
Starting Skills: Concentration, Craft (Chemical), Gather Information

Craft (chemical)  6(+4+1)=*11*
Craft (pharmaceutical) 6(+4)=*10*
Decipher Script 6(+4)=*10*
Gather Information 6(0)=*6*
Investigate 6(+4)=*10*
Knowledge (arcane lore) 6(+4)=*10*
Knowledge (behavioral sciences) 6(+4)=*10*
Knowledge (current events) 6(+4)=*10*
Knowledge (streetwise) 6(+4)=*10*
Research 6(+4)=*10*
Search 6(+4)=*10*
Concentration 6(-1)=*5*
Spellcraft 6(+4)=*10*

Feats:
Arcane Skills
Magical Heritage
Wild Talent
Combat Expertise
Archaic Weapon Proficiency: Staff

Talents:
Savant (Research)
Savant (Gather Information)

Languages: English

Allegiances: Knowledge and Information, Good,  the School

FX Abilties: Prestidigitation 1/day. Light 1/day, Read Magic 1/day, Far Hand 3/day

I'll get a description up later.

Description:
Johnathan is a small, pale skinned but dark haired boy, who makes it his business to know everyone else's.  He has the look of someone in poor health about him, and this is often the case, as he is prone to contracting various diseases, A scar on his right where his Appendix has been removed is further evidence to this.  He is a quiet child with no friends, mainly because people are afraid to get close to someone who seems to analyse their every move.  He stores in his head extensive information on virtually every person in the school, knowing their every habit, mannerism, relationship and activity.  This alone makes him dangerous enough to stop him from being bullied, as does everyone's awareness that he never shares his knowledge, except in...noteworthy (read: gameworthy or bookworthy)...circumstances.

Gear:
Staff
Standard Wizarding kit (wand, school clothing, etc.)


----------



## doghead (Jun 30, 2003)

I sometimes wondered what the story would be like if Harry had taken Slitherin House. 

I'd like to take a minor part, a member of the "dark house". 

Shalimar, you create the most delightful characters. I would love to see what you would come up with for a darker character, and would be delighted to play it. I have always wanted to play a character I didn't make.


----------



## psychognome (Jun 30, 2003)

I'd be interested in playing a main character, if that's still possible. As for a character concept, the average know-it-all would be up my league. Sort of a male version of Hermione, if that's possible.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

That makes four main cast - when we have PC stats and I've finished my preperations, the game can begin.  (Still two possible main cast slots, though.)

I'll post details on the Houses as soon as I make them up.  

And yes, one level per school year.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 30, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *And yes, one level per school year. *




And the total number of years?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jun 30, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> And the total number of years? *




Seven.

EDIT - Note that the "level per year" thing is for important characters - main and supporting cast members.  The average student advances at about half that rate, ending school as a Whatever Hero 3, Mage/Acolyte/Techno Mage/Mystic 1.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 30, 2003)

Doghead, The character is set up to take Acocalyte at level 4

Kyel Tormentis(Doghead)
Fast 1; Level One; Starting Occupation: Novitiate; Age: 11; Gender: male; Height: 4’3”; Eyes: brown; Hair: brown; Skin:White; Initiative: +0; Base Attack Bonus: +0 (melee +-1, ranged +2); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 5; Defense: 13; Flat Footed Defense: 11; Reputation: +1; Action Points: 5; Wealth: +12; SV: Fort +0, Ref +2 Will +4;

Str 8, Dex 14, Con 8, Int 14, Wis 16, Cha 14.

Skills:
Intimidate: +6/4
Decipher Script: +6/4
Knowledge (Philosophy/Religion): +6/4
Listen: +7/4
Sense Motive: +7/4
Spell Craft: +9/4
Use Magic Device: +6/4

Feats: Arcane Skills, Divine Heritage, Simple Weapons, Windfall

Talents/Special Qualities: Skill Emphasis(Spell Craft)

Languages: English, French, German

Allegiances: Self, Chaos

FX Abilities:1x a day each (Cure minor wounds, Inflict minor wounds, Read Magic)

Gear: 

Appearance/Personality:  Kyel is small for his age, thin and short with close cropped blond hair and blue eyes.  He always seems to have a sneer ready, like he knows your deepest secret and he's willing to keep quiet...for a price.  Given the right friends, he could turn out to be a good if slightly morally ambivalent person.  Being as he is in the house that he is in, that might be a problem.

Background/History: Kyel is an orphan, his parents died in a car crash, (no really, they did die in a car crash) His father was fascinated by cars, always wanting to go as fast as he could.  So he grew up in a completely mundane orphanage.  He was beaten up fairly often by the bigger boys, at least until the day he slapped one and told him to stop, wishing for it fiercely.  The bullies cheek started bleeding proffusely where he was hit.  At the time Kyel was unaware that he had channeled his anger, his fear, his frustration, and his as yet undeveloped magical talents into the punch.  After that he was left alone, no one else wanted to be hurt like that.


----------



## doghead (Jul 1, 2003)

Thanks Shalimar

I like the way the door has been left open for character range. Torm is quite a good name but I think that he will insist on people using his full name - Tormentis. He also like the irony of it, given his background. 

_Suffering builds strength of character. So many of the other students from 'nice' families just have no spirit._

Just thinking out loud ...

doghead


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2003)

Sure thing doghead, just remember who it was that made him  so be nice to Tamalyn


----------



## Agamon (Jul 1, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *I'll save a spot.  But get a rough concept up ASAP, okay?
> *




Okay, how about this:

Kevin MacInnis grew up an only child.  His mother, Karen is a muggle accountant, his father, William, was a wizard that died when Kevin was only 3 years old.  Officially, he died from an alchemical accident, though there are whispers that perhaps it wasn't an accident, though Kevin knows nothing of that and his mother speaks little of it.

Kevin is small in stature and quite shy.  He had very few friends at home, finding more comfort in reading books.  Though unimposing and quiet, Kevin is very astute for his age.  He was very exited to be accepted to wizard school, but he's sad that he's leaving his mother all alone while he attends.

So basically, he's a small, smart, nerdy, shy kid.  Gotta have one of those, right?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 1, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *So basically, he's a small, smart, nerdy, shy kid.  Gotta have one of those, right?   *




Yes.  Yes we do.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 1, 2003)

Thought that was what Psychognome was doing, a male smart hero know it all.



> I'd be interested in playing a main character, if that's still possible. As for a character concept, the average know-it-all would be up my league. Sort of a male version of Hermione, if that's possible.


----------



## psychognome (Jul 1, 2003)

Ah, I'm willing to change my concept.  I'll work on it today.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2003)

My bad, psychognome, I missed that.  Sorry.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2003)

Maybe it might be good to have someone from each  base class or at least as many as possible since Arani said we'll need skills. So maybe one of you could go dedicated, and the other go smart?  In either case you'll hit a spellcasting advanced class at the same time, its just that the dedicated would go with the Acocolyte class.  For spells that require the Acocolyte's focus you could simply say that your belief in your ability to make things happen comes from your wand, so there isn't a terribly religious conotation.

So far we have:
Tamalyn, Fast Hero (Shalimar)
? Half-Orc, maybe Tough or Strong? (Lichtenhart)
?, Smart, (Psychognome)
?, Smart, (Agamon)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 2, 2003)

I was thinking to give my char Strong and Dedicated levels. I can start with the one the party needs more.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2003)

Kevin MacInnis (Agamon)
Smart 1; Level 1; Starting Occupation: Hedge Wizard; Age: 11; Gender: Male; Height: 4’4”; Weight: 72 lbs.; Eyes: Green; Hair: Red; Skin: Pasty White w/Freckles; Initiative: +1; Base Attack Bonus: +0 (melee -1, ranged +1); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 8; Defense: 11; Flat Footed Defense: 10; Reputation: +1; Action Points: 5; Wealth: +2 +2d4; SV: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +3;

Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 17, Wis 14, Cha 11.

Skills:
Computer Use: +7/4
Concentration: +4/4
Craft (chemical): +7/4
Decipher Script: +7/4
Knowledge (arcane lore): +8/4
Knowledge (earth and life sciences): +5/2
Knowledge (history): +5/2
Knowledge (physical sciences): +5/2
Investigate: +4/1
Listen: +3/2
Research: +7/4
Search: +6/3
Spellcraft: +10/4
Spot: +4/4
Use Magic Device: +6/4

Feats: Arcane Skills, Magical Affinity, Magical Heritage, Simple Weapons

Talents: Savant (Knowledge (arcane lore)) 

Languages: English, French, Japanese, Latin

Allegiances: Good, Karen (mother)

FX Abilities: Daze 1/day, Detect Magical Aura 1/day, Light 1/day, Read Magic 1/day 

Appearance/Personality: Kevin is a small boy with short orange/red hair and green eyes.  He’s obviously neither very athletic nor energetic.  He wears small, thin-rimmed glasses and he has a habit of constantly pushing them up the bridge of his nose.  Kevin is fairly shy around people he doesn’t know very well, though he does enjoy being around people he considers his friends.  Books are a passion for him; he can often be found sitting with his nose in some book or another.

Background/History: Kevin grew up an only child. His mother, Karen is a muggle accountant, his father, William, was a wizard that died when Kevin was only 3 years old. Officially, he died from an alchemical accident, though there are whispers that perhaps it wasn't an accident, though Kevin knows nothing of that and his mother speaks little of it.  Kevin’s affinity for books and learning led Karen to show him his father’s spellbooks.  He took a great liking towards the material, so she enrolled him in a magic school.  Though Karen knew that she was starting her son on a dangerous path though life, she realized that, just like his father, magic was in his blood, and it would be best to get him to learn to be a mage the right way.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 2, 2003)

Here is another Teacher, a know it all, Literally.  He is the history teacher, pending approvement.

Professor Cogen
Smart 10/ Mage 3; Level 13; Starting Occupation: Hedge Wizard; Age: 54; Gender: male; Height: 5’11”; Eyes: brown; Hair: White; Skin:White; Initiative: +0; Base Attack Bonus: +6 (melee +6, ranged +6); Speed: 30ft.; HP: 6+12d6, 54; Defense: 15; Flat Footed Defense: 15; Reputation: +8; Action Points: x; Wealth: +x; SV: Fort +4, Ref +6 Will +11;

Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 20, Wis 12, Cha 8.

Skills:
Concentration: +13/13
Craft Chemical: +18/13
Craft Writing: +18/13
Investigate: +18/13
Decipher Script: +30/13
Knowledge (Arcane): +30/13
Knowledge (Civics): +20/13
Knowledge (History): +30/13
Knowledge (Philosophy/Religion): +20/13
Profession Teacher: +12/10
Research: 30/13
Speak Language: 10 additonal/15 total
Spell Craft: +18/13
Use Magic Device: +12/13

Feats: Arcane Skills, Archaic Weapons, Combat Expertise, Educated x2 (Arcane Lore, Civics, History, Philosophy & Theology), Iron Will, Lightening Reflexes, Magical Heritage, Quickdraw, Renown, Simple Weapons, Studious, Weapon Focus(Sword-Cane), Windfall

Talents/Special Qualities:
Savant: Decipher Script, Knowledge Arcane Lore, Knowledge History, Research
Trick

Languages: Akkadian, Egyptian, English, Farsi, Faye, French, Gaelic, German, Giant, Gnoll, Greek, Italian, Latin, Lithuanian, Orc, Spanish

Allegiances:Knowledge, Logic

FX Abilities:

Gear: Master-Craft Sword-Cane +3

Appearance/Personality: Professor Cogen is a tall, lanky, elderly man.  He generally wears robes of the most formal type.  He loves knowledge for its own sake.  In his youth he went out seeking knowledge in the furthest reaches of the world.  Although he has seen and done things that the students would find interesting, he cannot seem to impart it without boring them to tears, his class is the least popular of all, or at least in the top 2.  He is awfully strict.

Background/History:
(I'll leave the many varied adventures to you Arani)


----------



## psychognome (Jul 2, 2003)

I could fill up the Dedicated/Acolyte spot. Just have to come up with a concept.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 2, 2003)

While a balanced party would be nice, I'm not sure that a Dedicated hero is really that necessary in this game.  In fact, having more than one Smart in a Wizard school campaign isn't all that weird.  And a Charismatic hero would probably be even more useful than a Dedicated one.  Of course, it's up to you psychognome.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 3, 2003)

This is Arani, checking in but wearing my other hat.  I'm still working out some setting details, and once I've got them done, I'll start up a thread on the "playing the game" board.  In the meanwhile, keep up the good work.  I like the NPCs provided so far, and I'm pleased with the character concepts.  

As for starting class, with the occupations given, any class should be able to grow into one of the magical advanced classes.  And while variety is good, there would be nothing wrong with having two Smart heroes, as long as they're conceptually different.  It could be something as simple as one Smart heading for traditional Mage, while the other is into the technomagic boom.  (There will be computers on campus, with a few twists.)


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2003)

There _are_ computers.  Okay, I wasn't sure.  I don't recall any in Harry Potter, none of the PCs or NPCs so far had Use Computer, and I knew nothing of UA until I picked it up yesterday.  I'm going to make an edit to my PC then.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 3, 2003)

So I was finally able to pick up Urban Arcana, wow is that mystic class weak, relatively speaking.  Its a cleric with all cure and inflict spells barred, and only a limited number of spells known per level.

I see what you meant about fun stuff with the fey, Too bad Changling have so many powers, its exactly what I was going for, Its just that the CR+2 price tag is a bit much. I Don't suppouse you'd let me drop the Immunity, resistance, and the human bonus feat and let me take it without a CR adjustment since it pretty much captures the feel.


----------



## psychognome (Jul 4, 2003)

Confusion... too great... can't make up... my mind... on what to play...


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 4, 2003)

It sounds like Agamon is running a techno-mage, or will be when she hits the right level.  So your original concept of smart hero would work since you'd be focused in vastly different areas and not the same.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 4, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *So I was finally able to pick up Urban Arcana, wow is that mystic class weak, relatively speaking.  Its a cleric with all cure and inflict spells barred, and only a limited number of spells known per level.*




Maybe, but as a long time sorcerer player, that whole "spend an Action Point to swap out a known spell" thing sounds nifty.

*



			I Don't suppouse you'd let me drop the Immunity, resistance, and the human bonus feat and let me take it without a CR adjustment since it pretty much captures the feel.
		
Click to expand...


*
I think it'd be easier to start with what you want and build up, rather than whittling down the Changeling.  Is it the spell-like abilities that interest you?  The Fey type?  Ability score adjustments?


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 4, 2003)

Actually, Shalimar, since I'm using the Second World book in addition to d20 Modern core and UA, let me suggest the Hsuan (pronounced shoo-wahn.)  It's kind of a feat, kind of a race, and kind of a template - taking the feat will mechanically give you +2 to Spot and Search, along with a -2 Constitution and the ability to take a level in the Hsuan racial class.

In terms of flavor, the Hsuan appear as members of their parent race, but with more slender and "fey" features, and with exotic hair and eye colors.  They also gain stereotypical fey personality traits, a heightened ability to sense patterns in their environment (explaining the skill bonuses; the racial class level expands on this ability) and a lifespan 50% longer than their parent species.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 4, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *It sounds like Agamon is running a techno-mage, or will be when she hits the right level.  *




Yeah, he's certainly no techno-mage yet, but it could move that way.  He's just good with computers as it currently stands.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2003)

The way you made the Hsuan sound doesn't really fit what I want I'd rather a powerd down changeling more then anything else.


Its the spell-like abilities, and to a lesser degree the ability score adjustments since they take her closer to what I want her to be.  I don't want the Damage reduction, the 1st level human bonus feat, the energy immunity or the energy ressistance, or the skll bonuses

It would look like this:

Type: Faye
Hit Dice: Change to D6
Special Qualities:
Spell-like Abilities:
1/day Charm Person, Read Objects
3/day Detect magical Aura
Allegiances: Chaos
Ability Scores:
Dexterity +4, Constitution -4, Charisma +4
Skill Bonuses: none
Bonus Feats: none


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 5, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Its the spell-like abilities, and to a lesser degree the ability score adjustments since they take her closer to what I want her to be. *




The spell-like abilities are the problem - they'd allow her to reliably use first level magic, which none of the other PCs would be able to do until fourth level.  The specific abilities would also be really good in the context of this particular game.  In a more traditional setting I'd say yes, but in this one I'll have to say no.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2003)

I see your point, I geuss I'll just stick with human and take Divine Heritage or Wild talent to show her fey side.  At least it would be an explination of the feat, getting magic from both branches of the family as it were.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 5, 2003)

We're good then?  Excellent.

I plan to get some write-ups of the school's houses done this weekend, so if there's anything y'all would really like to see, now is the time to speak up.

So far I plan to have four (possibly five) houses, with the same house point/House Cup disciplinary system as you find in the books.  ('Cause it works really well.)  

Each house will have a name, colors, a beast that symbolizes the house, a virtue, and a flaw.  The virtue and flaw won't be anything game mechanic related, they'll just help show the best and worst the house is capable of.  (e.g. Gryffindor's virtue would be courage, and its flaw could be pride.)


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2003)

Did you come up with any little magical nick nack purchase DCs or a broom purchase dc?  Is there any equipment we will be required to have? ie, a potions kit(chemical kit) which is DC16, etc.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 5, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Did you come up with any little magical nick nack purchase DCs or a broom purchase dc?  Is there any equipment we will be required to have? ie, a potions kit(chemical kit) which is DC16, etc. *




Still working on purchase price DCs.  They'll probably be expensive, so I'm looking at ways to drive the prices down.


I will assume that you already have any required equipment.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 5, 2003)

The purchase DC's in Urban Arcana and the main rule book assume that magic has just recently re-entered the world and that there is no one actively producing these items, so with these things not being true the purchase DCs would be a lot lower. Rings for example might only have a purchase DC of 10+ Caster level in the wizarding world, but have the regular 25+ Caster level in the muggle world,  Stuff like that.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 6, 2003)

I'd be interested in dropping in an Oliver Wood type as recurring NPC (5th year -- probably something like Fast 3/Smart 1/Mage 1). He couldn't show up right away, though (assuming gameplay's starting soon, as I'll be on vacation next week).


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 6, 2003)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *I'd be interested in dropping in an Oliver Wood type as recurring NPC (5th year -- probably something like Fast 3/Smart 1/Mage 1). He couldn't show up right away, though (assuming gameplay's starting soon, as I'll be on vacation next week). *




Noted.  Let us know when you're back.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 6, 2003)

How is everyone's characters coming along?  Need any help?


----------



## psychognome (Jul 6, 2003)

Sorry guys, I'll have to bail out. As cool as this campaign does sound, I'm all out of motivation to join yet another PbP game. I might create a minor NPC or such like. I hope you have a great game!


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 9, 2003)

bumpity


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2003)

Since a player dropped out, I'd be interested in playing as a PC if that's okay-I just recently got Urban Arcana.  I don't have a character idea yet, anyone have any suggestions on the "core" types needed?  Otherwise, I'll probably wait til I see the house descriptions and look there for inspiration.

Also, will all the PCs be from the same house?


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2003)

Well, so far the character arch-types we have going are:

Tamalyn NicEssus: A fast heroine who is a free spirit, not very concerned with breaking the rules.  She is pretty much a female Harry, having adventures when she can.

A Half-Orc Hero who is going strong/dedicated.

Kevin McInnis: A smarty know it all, who is very good with computers and who will probably go into Technomage from what I understand

So thats a Harry-type, a Hermione-type, and I geuss a mix of Hagrid and Ron.  I think we could definitely do with someone like Luna Lovegood, or Ginny, or definitely like the Weasly Twins.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 10, 2003)

Methinks I can manage   I'm thinking more of a prankster myself, any suggestions on a base class however?  Charismatic?  or something else.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 10, 2003)

The weasley's would be Charismatic, or Smart.  They just don't apply their smarts to academics, they apply them to their pranks and jokes.  Take from that what you will.  I'd probably mix Charismatic and Smart but strt Charismatic.


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 10, 2003)

The stuff on Houses is still coming; I'm busier than expected at the moment, and there's a surprising amount of background detail I need to come up with for this game; the little magical twists on otherwise ordinary things are a big part of the charm of the books, and I want to really get that part right.  But anyway.  Houses.  Later.  Not sure when.


----------



## doghead (Jul 11, 2003)

Thought I would just pop out of the shadows to say "Hi".


----------



## tsadkiel (Jul 11, 2003)

I've been reading the BESM d20 SRD (found here ), and in many ways I think it'd work better for our purposes than d20 Modern.  Harry Potter-style magic would certainly be no problem (Dynamic Sorcery with a roll required, potential backlash, and an item needed to focus the power).  It would let us run in the Potterverse, rather than in the style of the Potterverse, which I suspect some of you would prefer.  It would also involve changing horses in mid stream, though.  

Opinions?


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 11, 2003)

I have no troubles switching systems. I'll give BESM a look as soon as I can. I think you should decide for the system you feel more comfortable with anyway. It's much simpler to adapt as a plyer than as a DM.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 11, 2003)

What Lichtenhart said, whatever your comfortable with.  I am not familiar with BESM at all but the SRD should be sufficient.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 11, 2003)

Took at look at it and it seems fine with me...


----------



## Agamon (Jul 11, 2003)

If the SRD is good enough, then I suppose I could go for that.  I'll try and have a look at it sometime this weekend.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 12, 2003)

I think I understand the rules here, somewhat.  I'll put Tamalyn up done in BESM, tell me what I did wrong.  It alos has to be adjusted to exactly how you are going to do Dynamic Sorcery, ie are we going with the Dynamic Sorcery automatically includes the need for a wand, whether or not it will include the need to use energy points for casting spells.  If we do use the no EP version each Rank costs 20pts(18 with the wand only magic restriction) so we really wouldn't be able to afford 1st level spells untill we get it as a class bonus at 3rd level.   

Abilities:	31cp
STR  6  3cp
DEX  16  8cp
CON  8  4cp
INT  10  5cp
WIS  10  5cp
CHA  12  6cp

Race:  Human  0cp

BAB progression: Poor
 +0 1st level

EP:24
HP:3
SP:20
Fort:+0
Ref:+5
Will:+1

Dynamic Sorcery +2(6cp/ 1, rank free)
Energy Bonus (3cp)
Alternate Form (Cosmetic only, light concentration,2cp-1cp= 1cp)

Skills:
Diplomacy	  5/4
Knowledge Arcane  4/4
Knowledge Occult  4/4
Pilot/Ride(Cross Class)  5/2
Research  2/2
Sleight of Hand  5/2

Feats:
Ambidextry
Lightening Reflexes

Defects:
4BP(2/rank)  must use wand for Sorcery
2BP  Nemesis interferes frequently/ or actively tries to harm


----------



## doghead (Jul 12, 2003)

I'm just a dog. I mean supporting character. I think its the GM and main players choice. I don't have a problem switching. 

I read through a bit of BESM SDR and it made my little brain hurt. But I'll have another look and sort out the conversion if you decide to change. Woof!

PS: there is a BESMd20 feedback thread on the d20 System and OGL Games board. It includes a link to this .pdf version of the  Anime d20 SDR


----------



## Dark Nemesis (Jul 12, 2003)

If there are any more spots available, I would like to join in.  This game sounds really neat, and now that I have a working computer again, I really want to get more involved.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 12, 2003)

Looks like I'm going to bow out.  I'm going to have more constraints on my time this summer than I originally believed.  I'm not too big on the BESM game, either.  Thanks for the opportunity to particpate.

Dark Nemesis, if it's alright with Arani, you may take my place.


----------



## Sixchan (Jul 12, 2003)

BESM's Fine with me.

But we need to know how to work with Dynamic Sorcery and EPs in our characters, as Shalimar pointed out.  I'll re-do my character by the end of tomorrow.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 13, 2003)

I'll try to make my char as soon as I can. I was hoping there was an attribute which allowed me to be bigger, but there's only for switching size purposes, so I guess I'll stick with half-orc. I'm probably going to take healing too.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 13, 2003)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> *I'll try to make my char as soon as I can. I was hoping there was an attribute which allowed me to be bigger, but there's only for switching size purposes, so I guess I'll stick with half-orc. I'm probably going to take healing too. *




Looking at the write-ups for the races, they seem to handle size as a player option - the gnome and halfling aren't charged anything for bing small.  On the other hand, small and medium are both pretty balanced against each other.

Anyway.  Being large.  It's kind of hidden in the text, but you can take one rank of Size Change (Growth) with the Permanent defect, for a grand total of 3 points.  However, based on what we see in _Chamber of Secrets_, I don't think Hagrid was large yet when he was at school.  If you want to be half-giant, I'd save the growth spurt until puberty, at least.

Magic.  One rank of Dynamic Sorcery (8 points), with the defects Magical restriction (must use want) for 2 Points, Unreliable (for at least one point; the player can choose Int, Wis, or Cha as the relevent ability which you'll be making the check with), and Backlash (one point), for a total cost of 4 points.

One rank of Energy bonus is recommended, as well.  3 points.

being an underage student is worth one point of the "Ism" defect, to represent adults not taking you seriously.

Being half-giant is probably a two point skeleton in the closet.  (I'll work up a half-giant race for you if you'd like, or you can do it yourself.  I'm guessing strength and maybe con bonuses, and possible penalties to dex and wisdom, based on the examples we've seen.)

Edit- Recommended classes - Adventurer, Student, or Dynamic Sorcerer.  No Ninja.


----------



## Shalimar (Jul 14, 2003)

Abilities:	31cp
STR	6	3cp
DEX	16	8cp
CON	8	4cp
INT	10	5cp
WIS	8	4cp
CHA	14	7cp

Race:	Human	0cp

BAB progression: Poor
 +0 1st level

EP:44
HP:3
SP:20
Fort:+0
Ref:+5
Will:+1

Dynamic Sorcery  (4cp/1 rank free) 2 ranks (Did you want us to have a total of 1 rank, or 2 the dynamic sorcerors get it free so I am a touch confused))
Energy Bonus  (6cp) 2 ranks
Alternate Form  (Cosmetic only 2cp)

Skills:
Diplomacy	  5/4
Knowledge Arcane  4/4
Knowledge Occult  4/4
Pilot/Ride(Cross Class)  5/2
Research  2/2
Sleight of Hand  5/2

Feats:
Ambidextry
Lightening Reflexes

Defects:
2BP  must use wand for Sorcery
1BP  Unreliable (Charisma DC14)
1BP  Backlash
1BP  ISM(Student)
2BP  Nemesis interferes frequently/ or actively tries to harm (I'd like for it to be a female student, kind of catty, one who's family has been actively hunted by one of Tamalyn's ancestors for being a dark wizard, if at all possible, I understand if you need to nix this one.)


----------



## Lichtenhart (Jul 14, 2003)

Tsadkiel, thanks for the tips 

I'll try to have a char up as soon as my tests allow me to.


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 14, 2003)

Nearly ready - here's some background stuff while you wait.  One House is, you'll note, still unnamed.  Haven't found one I like yet.

The Goode Memorial Academy of Witchcraft and Wizardry

After the disastrous events that would later be known to Muggle historians as the Salem
Witch Trials, it became clear to the nascent American magical community that they
needed to provide a place for young wizards and witches to learn to use their craft
responsibly.  The Goode Academy was their solution.  The school itself was heavily
modeled on the famous Hogwarts school of Britain, with the four founding members (all
Hogwarts graduates) each founding their own houses.  

Over the years, the Goode Academy has remained the foremost magical school in the
Americas, though European magi sometimes derisively refer to it as “Little Hogwarts.” 
Most of the employees of the US Bureau of Magical Affairs (BMA) are Goode graduates. 
Still, the school has not been without its problems, most notably the vampirism outbreak
among the staff last year.  There are many new members of staff this year, including the
new Headmistress, Professor Hubble.

The school itself is located somewhere in New England - the exact location is magically
protected - some even believe that the school shifts location from year to year, but it’s not
a well accepted view.  The school itself resembles a European castle; the school buildings
are currently in various states of reconstruction after last year’s events.

The student body is drawn from all over North America, with a small minority from
South America as well.  Students wear uniforms, play Quidditch, and otherwise behave
similarly to their Hogwarts counterparts.

The Houses are (in brief, with larger write-ups later)

House del Strego.  The stereotypical member of del Strego is arrogant, honorable, loyal to
the house and the school, and otherwise amoral.  Very “ends justify the means.” 
Graduates often find work in government or in organized Wizarding crime.  or both.

House Usher.  Founded by a legendary diviner.  The stereotypical House Usher student is
artistic, bored, dressed in black, and constantly predicting doom.  Usher is the smallest
house; fewer and fewer students are sorted into it with each passing year.

House Brannigan.  The stereotypical Brannigan is noble, heroic, and probably a little
stuffy.  At their best they’re heroes, but at their worst they’re elitist snobs.

House ___.  The Stereotypical ____ is clever, inventive, but with a lack of respect for
tradition.  The _____ are largely responsible for the school’s tiny technomagic facility.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 15, 2003)

Arani Korden said:
			
		

> *Nearly ready - here's some background stuff while you wait.  One House is, you'll note, still unnamed.  Haven't found one I like yet.
> 
> The Goode Memorial Academy of Witchcraft and Wizardry
> 
> ...




So we're working off the idea that the 'no hi-tech@Hogwarts' thing is specific to Hogwarts, and not something that happens at all magic academies, then?


----------



## Arani Korden (Jul 15, 2003)

drothgery said:
			
		

> *
> 
> So we're working off the idea that the 'no hi-tech@Hogwarts' thing is specific to Hogwarts, and not something that happens at all magic academies, then? *




I'm assuming it's the general rule at nearly very school, and this one's the exception.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jul 22, 2003)

*bump*, i've been out of town so far so I haven't been able to get started on my char, i'll try to finish him tomorrow, however.


----------

